# Games (series) that should be or need a reboot



## AK DRAGON (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't see a thread on this so here it goes
What games do you wish would be updated/rebooted/sequel/prequel?

Here are some of mine

















Mechwarrior would have been added thought it's in the process of being rebooted now 
MechWarrior Online


----------



## Razzy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say X-Com but it looks to actually be getting it so instead:

Master of Orion
Wing Commander (or they could just finish the new trilogy they started with 5...that would be nice)
Master of Magic


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 21, 2012)

Baulders Gate. 

I was really disappointed that a 360 version was never released. The top down hack n slash rpg genre really disappeared in the latest console gen. Maybe diablo 3 will resurrect this great genre.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 21, 2012)

A proper reboot, that new Ubisoft crap doesn't count












Again, Bioshock doesn't count
















There's this Elemental game from Stardock, but apparently they really, really screwed it up and released a barely playable game. They're making an improved version of it though, so I'd keep an eye on that one






The original single player game never got a proper sequel (the disaster that went by the name Unreal 2 certainly doesn't count)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd love a reboot/rework of sorts for the Dynasty Warriors series. 

I have 1 through 6, and aside from graphics, some game features, characters, etc. it's the exact same game and interface. I'd love a more in-depth editor for character attributes and weapons. A new HUD would be welcomed as well. 

Granted, I've yet to pick up 7.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd love a reboot/rework of sorts for the Dynasty Warriors series.
> 
> I have 1 through 6, and aside from graphics, some game features, characters, etc. it's the exact same game and interface. I'd love a more in-depth editor for character attributes and weapons. A new HUD would be welcomed as well.
> 
> Granted, I've yet to pick up 7.



You're the last person I'd expect to be into the Dynasty Warriors series. 

7 is better than 6, even if it's not saying all too much. The story mode IIRC seem to almost follow history, like say, if you choose Shu, then play Changban, you control Zhao Yun, then switches to Zhang Fei. Plus the Jing faction is a great addition. 

Have you tried the other spinoffs? Samurai Warriors (Japan equivalent), Warriors Orrochi (crossover of both), Gundam (haha) etc. Koei have made so many variations of the same gameplay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have you tried the other spinoffs?



Do the Dynasty Warriors: Gundam series count? 

I think I might treat myself to DW:G3, as I loved the ever living hell out of 1 and 2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2012)

Also another game that needs a makeover:






EDIT: And since Chrono Trigger got an iPhone release, this needs a reboot also:









MaxOfMetal said:


> Do the Dynasty Warriors: Gundam series count?
> 
> I think I might treat myself to DW:G3, as I loved the ever living hell out of 1 and 2.



It certainly does count, and I too loved DW:G2 and 3. 

And I think this may interest you:


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 21, 2012)

Legacy of Kain ( not the raziel ones)
Jet Force Gemini
Blast Corps
RC Pro AM
Alpha Centauri
Planescape Torment
Metal Gear Solid 1

Would also like to see a spiritual successor to Legend of Zelda 2 that plays like God of War


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 22, 2012)

nickgray said:


> A proper reboot, that new Ubisoft crap doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of these may be added to my list. 

I don't think Ubisoft gets what made the Heroes games great at all.


----------



## Kwirk (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do the Dynasty Warriors: Gundam series count?
> 
> I think I might treat myself to DW:G3, as I loved the ever living hell out of 1 and 2.





I've never played a Dynasty Warriors that wasn't a ton of fun. I love the series.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 22, 2012)

Evil genius.






And the _*OLD*_ spyro's,

Gateway to glimmer was amazing.

And the Old Crash Bandicoots..


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 22, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Baulders Gate.
> 
> I was really disappointed that a 360 version was never released. The top down hack n slash rpg genre really disappeared in the latest console gen. Maybe diablo 3 will resurrect this great genre.



You just hurt my soul severely, Baldurs gate 3 was just a name drop and terrible excuse for a game, disgracing the gold box glory that was BG I and II  You can't reboot some of the best RPGs ever.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely the old spyro games, and i agree with pooluke (awesome name btw) gateway to glimmer was amazing.

i know syndicate is getting a reboot, but it's a shooter, instead of a tactical rts game. which i'm quite disapointed with.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2012)

Shining Force
Castlevania (in listing this, I mean to say that we need a current/future gen Symphony of the Night/RPG from the series)
Final Fantasy (bring back the open map roaming or go away)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2012)

Shining Force
Castlevania (in listing this, I mean to say that we need a current/future gen Symphony of the Night/RPG from the series)
Final Fantasy (bring back the open map roaming or go away)


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2012)

A big hells yeah to the Heroes needing a reboot, I lost interest after 3. 1 is a huge favorite of mine given the awesomr cloud of blood that happens when you kill a guy.

Legend of Dragoon would be fantastic to see with a reboot and on 360 vs just PS3; that game was the fucking tits.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 22, 2012)

final fantasy needs a severe reboot. they haven't been very good since FFX. they need to do away with the active battle system and go back to turn based.

also I wouldn't mind seeing an HD version of the dark forces games. 


biohazard battle. did anybody play that game? that was pure perfection when it comes to those side scrolling ship shooters. a current Gen version of that ggame would be amazing

edit: shinobi. that is all


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> You just hurt my soul severely, Baldurs gate 3 was just a name drop and terrible excuse for a game, disgracing the gold box glory that was BG I and II  You can't reboot some of the best RPGs ever.



I didn't know there WAS a Baldur's Gate 3. Metacritic doesn't seem to be aware of its existence either.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 22, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I didn't know there WAS a Baldur's Gate 3. Metacritic doesn't seem to be aware of its existence either.



There was a hack and slash baldurs gate game for consoles, not really BG3, but it used the name baldurs gate: dark alliance (not 3), but you could tell they were trying to ride the coat tails of an epic game

Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 22, 2012)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (2)


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm probably alone on this one since I doubt anyone's heard of it, let alone played it.







Revolution X for Sega. This game was ridiculously cheesy but awesome. Who would have thunk throwing CD's could be so dangerous?! 






Who didn't like the Golden Axe games? 






Every 007 game since Golden Eye has been a huge disappointment, at least the couple I've tried.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 22, 2012)

Shadowman. There was a sequel to the awesome original, but it kinda blew. 

Lots of neat suggestions here. I'm gonna have to think about this some more.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2012)

Also:

Dear Square Enix

With your powers combined, are you able to reboot one of the greatest trilogies you've made? I'm refering to these:
















This counts also:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2012)

Double post fail.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 22, 2012)

Personally, I'd go absolutely apeshit over a true sequel to the Lunar series, but I certainly wouldn't mind a modern remake; not the perpetual remakes of Lunar:TSS that keep cropping up every couple of years that are essentially the same game (and yet I still continue to buy).


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though I know it will never, ever, ever, ever happen, I'd absolutely love it.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> There was a hack and slash baldurs gate game for consoles, not really BG3, but it used the name baldurs gate: dark alliance (not 3), but you could tell they were trying to ride the coat tails of an epic game
> 
> Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ah, yes, I remember the Dark Alliance Games. Seems to me that critics actually liked the first one, which ironically wasn't developed by Black Isle. Then Black Isle reprised development for the second one, which got slagged.

Then again, I always felt like Black Isle got more credit than they deserved. The only truly classic RPG they developed was Planescape: Torment (although, to be fair, Fallout 2 and the Icewind Dale games come close). Most people seem to forget that the Baldur's Gate games were actually developed by Bioware, and the original Fallout was developed by Interplay's internal development studio.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 for shadow man, loved that shit!
Also: crash bandicoot and crash team racing (probably will never happen 'cause naughty dog are occupied with the uncharted series).

Parasite Eve.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Ah, yes, I remember the Dark Alliance Games. Seems to me that critics actually liked the first one, which ironically wasn't developed by Black Isle. Then Black Isle reprised development for the second one, which got slagged.
> 
> Then again, I always felt like Black Isle got more credit than they deserved. The only truly classic RPG they developed was Planescape: Torment (although, to be fair, Fallout 2 and the Icewind Dale games come close). Most people seem to forget that the Baldur's Gate games were actually developed by Bioware, and the original Fallout was developed by Interplay's internal development studio.



Yeah, but as great as Baldurs gate was, Planescape was actually a better, I dare say, the best RPG ever released. Shame so much of it was effectively reused by Obsidian (which was the same writer, iirc) in NWN2. A lot of similar themes anyway.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 23, 2012)

Myst.

Modern graphics, the ability to free-roam...

Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Yeah, but as great as Baldurs gate was, Planescape was actually a better, I dare say, the best RPG ever released. Shame so much of it was effectively reused by Obsidian (which was the same writer, iirc) in NWN2. A lot of similar themes anyway.



You realize that Obsidian is primarily composed of Black Isle alumni, right?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 23, 2012)

Somethgin with the feel of Metalgear, but a new story line, and not with just Raiden in his EXO armour

continuing or reboot i don't care but it would be awesome


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> You realize that Obsidian is primarily composed of Black Isle alumni, right?



I know, I just don't like do-overs, NWN2 was pretty good (once they released the expan, the original made me nerdrage over terrible ending), but planescape owns it, thoroughly.


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember playing this on the PS2 and having so much fun with it. I mean, all I did was mash buttons and just about destroy all the analog sticks in the worlds but it was so much fun. As with most Japanese games, there's not much point following the plot, something about some space apocalypse thing if two robots happen to occupy the same space and lots of Shinji Ikari-esque crybabying. 

Still, I would bloody love to see and play this with current gen graphics.

Edit: Hideo Kojima plot? Well, that would explain why it made no fucking sense then


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> I remember playing this on the PS2 and having so much fun with it. I mean, all I did was mash buttons and just about destroy all the analog sticks in the worlds but it was so much fun. As with most Japanese games, there's not much point following the plot, something about some space apocalypse thing if two robots happen to occupy the same space and lots of Shinji Ikari-esque crybabying.
> 
> Still, I would bloody love to see and play this with current gen graphics.
> 
> Edit: Hideo Kojima plot? Well, that would explain why it made no fucking sense then


 
Actually that game was a small portion of the entire Zone of the Enders universe. Chronologically:

ZOE 2167 IDOLO (anime, prequel to the whole series, and also explains a lot about Viola)
ZOE Dolores i (anime, direct sequel)
ZOE 1 (PS2, said game)
ZOE 2173 Fist of Mars (GBA, sidestory, strategy game)
ZOE 2 The 2nd Runner (PS2, MUCH MUCH better than the first and makes more sense in plot)

You probably don't have to play Fist of Mars to get the whole series, but IDOLO and Dolores really do explain a lot. And ending with the 2nd Runner ties everything up nicely. 



signalgrey said:


> Weapon Lord


 
Oh, man that game was hillarious! Up there with Saturday Night Slam Masters.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Parasite Eve.


 
Ooh nice choice. 

Have you seen this by the way?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, and also:






and:






and lastly:


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 23, 2012)

this is one of my all time favorite games that i think would translate greatly to todays consoles.





another favorite. its very dated but the ideas and concepts are still awesome.


finally, capcom needs to fix megaman already.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Myst.
> 
> Modern graphics, the ability to free-roam...
> 
> Oh the possibilities.



The world needs more puzzle games, that much is certain. I can't recall anything but Portal and Portal 2 in the recent years.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> Brave Fencer Musashi
> this is one of my all time favorite games that i think would translate greatly to todays consoles.


 
Have you checked out Samurai Legend Musashi? 



Not exactly new, but it's Square Enix's sequel. Plays like Kingdom Hearts.




toiletstand said:


> Wild Arms
> 
> another favorite. its very dated but the ideas and concepts are still awesome.


 
They did, and they called it Wild Arms Alter Code F



Though agreed that a new Wild Arms game is overdue. 



toiletstand said:


> finally, capcom needs to fix megaman already.


 
They did fix Megaman, in a sense that they bought him right back to his oldschool roots (which I love).  But you probably meant otherwise...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 24, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ooh nice choice.
> 
> Have you seen this by the way?



Jep, yesterday 
I don't have a psp though...


----------



## kerska (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't if anyone ever got down on this game, but I used to be way into Chakan: The Forever Man for the Sega Genesis. That would be a cool game to play through with today's graphics and some hack and slash gameplay.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

Dungeon Keeper 1&2, I thought Dungeon Master might have been what I was waiting for but unfortunately not.

Black and White 1 & Creature Isle, I personally didn't like the lack of focus on the creature in the second.

Neocron, the only mmo that I ever got really interested in due to its dark steam punk world and great variety of player roles. Really well thought out game.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 24, 2012)

+1 on fixing Megaman

another good 2D Castlevania game would be nice.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 24, 2012)

Even though I kind of grew out of the Star Wars phase that lasted my entire (literally) childhood, I would immediatley buy a sequel, if released, of both games. Republic Commando has a special place with me as it was the first game I got for Xbox and it was my first FPS, I would love a sequel. Battlefront is one of my all time favorite games. There have been recent PSP versions, but there hasn't been a 'legit' Battlefront since 2005. Apparently BFIII is in the works and being developed by Spark Unlimited, but still.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2012)

A PROPER remake, not that shoddy rom that was released on PS2 a few years back. 











A new addition to the Darkstalkers series is way overdue. 

And the 2 best Final Fantasy games...






Again, a PROPER remake, not a shoddy ROM with FMVs. 






Time to cease the VII rumours and speculation and actually release it...


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 25, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> There was a hack and slash baldurs gate game for consoles, not really BG3, but it used the name baldurs gate: dark alliance (not 3), but you could tell they were trying to ride the coat tails of an epic game
> 
> Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dark Alliance 1 & 2 are awesome games! Along with the Champions of Norrath games also. I love those hack&slash dungeon crawlers with tons of equipment and whatnot. There has not been one good game like these since well... these lol.

As for reboots...

Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy 6 and 7
Megaman Legends 1 & 2, and un-cancel 3 Capcom, you fucks!!!
I will add Soulblazer and Illusion of Gaia as well


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 25, 2012)

I loved playing this game.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 25, 2012)

Do want:

.) HD remake of Silent Hill 1+2 as well as Resident Evil 1-3

.) as already mentioned, a new Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2012)

Starfox

Carmageddon 

Rise of the Triad

Mechwarrior (although I believe there IS a reboot coming up)

Strife

Lords of the Realm

Cyberia 

Warcraft (humans and orcs, like it should be)

Contra

I'm pretty sure there's more but I can't remember


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Cyberia



Holy crap, yes! I had forgotten about that one, that was a great game!


----------



## beneharris (Jan 25, 2012)

did anybody play "ONE" on the PSX? that game was great


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Starfox
> 
> Mechwarrior (although I believe there IS a reboot coming up)
> 
> Warcraft (humans and orcs, like it should be)


 
Great suggsetions, Mechwarrior was and awesome game and I do believe their is a new one coming up, or so I have heard.

Warcraft 1 & 2 were better than all the others that followed, played hours of these games and still can, they are fantastic compaired to the money making sceme WoW (which I have never got into, such a boring game dynamic i.e. Go to point A, Kill such and such by hitting the same combination of buttons you always hit, return).

Infact all the older blizzard games seemed to have the better ideas, will wait to see Diablo 3 but I just dont see the same grim grittyness of the first too, unless the story is epic it may unfortunatly be a fail. Ah blizzard you really seem to have lost your way.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 26, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Contra



Already happened.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 26, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Warcraft 1 & 2 were better than all the others that followed, played hours of these games and still can, they are fantastic compaired to the money making sceme WoW (which I have never got into, such a boring game dynamic i.e. Go to point A, Kill such and such by hitting the same combination of buttons you always hit, return).



I really enjoyed Warcraft 3 but yes, I would absolutely love to see a Warcraft 4.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I really enjoyed Warcraft 3 but yes, I would absolutely love to see a Warcraft 4.


 

I should admit I didn't play a great deal of Warcraft 3 so can't really say, but after how good the first 2 were I'd imagine it may be worth taking a look at.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Holy crap, yes! I had forgotten about that one, that was a great game!



Those motherfucking puzzles were IMPOSSIBLE for a ~10 brazilian year old. 

I love Cyberia 1 and 2... Such great games!


I also think all Lucas Arts' point-and-click adventure games should be remade/sequeled with nowadays' graphics. I never managed to finish The Dig!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 26, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Already happened.




Damn that rocks, companies need to be more willing to make some 2D games nowadays. You just don't see any, despite indie developers making stuff like Braid and creating quite the hype. The whole we have 3 D's and we must use off all of them that started around the time of the N64 is a tad ridiculous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I throw Onimusha Warlords out there? 

I LOVED that game on Playstation. If they release it again and it happens to be a PS3 exclusive that might be the one thing that gets me to buy one...


----------



## Bobo (Jan 26, 2012)

Star Wars Battlefront is so overdue. Seems every time I read about a new game, the info never seems solid enough to get hopes up.

2D RPG's...sadly they are dead  In my eyes, nothing can really match the old FF's, Phantasy Stars, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, Sword of Vermillion (remember that one?) etc.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 26, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> another good 2D Castlevania game would be nice.


 
The last good 2D Castlevania was Order of Ecclesia. And there's a reboot of Castlevania Adventure (originally on GB) called CA ReBirth available on WiiWare, released in 2010. 



Qweklain said:


> Secret of Evermore
> Secret of Mana


 
Personally I'd love to see a new Mana game that isn't mediocre or terrible. A lot of the new games have been tripe. The last good one was Sword of Ma... oh wait, that was a reboot too! I take everything back. Reboot Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3!  And I guess Evermore also, it'd be nice to hear Jeremy Soule's first game soundtrack reworked in full orchestral glory.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 26, 2012)

Abe's Odyssey. 


A real one.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 27, 2012)

beneharris said:


> did anybody play "ONE" on the PSX? that game was great


Play it? I still have it as I collect a lot of PS1 and PS2 games (good ones lol). That game is awesome. If you like that, you would also love Apocalypse starring Bruce Willis. There is some cool one liners and the gameplay is pretty much the same.

Also, Bloody Inferno, on the Contra remake, yes, Hard Corps: Uprising was really good (I have 200/200 GS in it  ), but I think he meant he wants a reboot of the original Contra in modern glory, and extended would be awesome too.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Personally I'd love to see a new Mana game that isn't mediocre or terrible. A lot of the new games have been tripe. The last good one was Sword of Ma... oh wait, that was a reboot too! I take everything back. Reboot Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3!  And I guess Evermore also, it'd be nice to hear Jeremy Soule's first game soundtrack reworked in full orchestral glory.


I personally liked every Mana game that has come out. Although I have (but have not played yet) the more strategy Mana game on GBA/DS (can not remember which). They are all fun even if they are not very great in reference to the original Mana games. For a more modern Mana game, Legend of Mana is probably the best one IMO.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 29, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Have you checked out Samurai Legend Musashi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 29, 2012)

Chakan: The Forever Man (This has the Ninja Gaiden engine written all over it).
Shining Force II.
Breath of Fire II.
Maximum Carnage (Something in the vein of Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 would be sweet).
Shinobi III (This is the pinnacle of Shinobi games to me) .
Kid Chameleon (I know how 80's it was, but a few plot tweaks and some cyberpunk grit and you've got yourself a fucking winner, sir).
Jade Empire (Pretty sure I read something about Bioware kicking this idea around).
Streets of Rage (Bare Knuckle in certain parts of the world, forget which).
Medievil.
Flashback (Done like Shadow Complex, not the nut punch that was Fade to Black).
Strider.


The following I would just be happy with a DLC port on the relevant systems.

Mystical Ninja 64.
Suikoden.
The Warriors (Probably the second best Rockstar game ever after Red Dead Redemption).
Pokemon Red/Blue (I know there's FireRed and LeafGreen but I don't want all the shitty new pokemon).


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2012)

Star Wars : Republic Commando was the shit and I'd love for them to do a remake. A Road Rash reboot would be fucking ace as well. I think I had Shinobi 3 on GameGear and that was fun as all fuck too and had a good soundtrack.

Not really a reboot by any means, but I'd love for Oddworld : Strangers Wrath to be backwards compatible as well as maybe a followup to Psychonauts.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 29, 2012)

Just this:




And I will die happily.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 29, 2012)

Guitarmiester said:


> Every 007 game since Golden Eye has been a huge disappointment, at least the couple I've tried.



Every game made from a movie since Goldeneye was a huge disappointment.

I'd love to see something new done with Road Rash 64. It's the funniest game I've ever played!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 29, 2012)

Jesus that Road Rash video is loud as fuck  But yeah it was a great game fo sho.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Goldeneye (under the right circumstances) is the funniest game ever.


Goldeneye 007 bugs, tricks and tilting collection - YouTube


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 29, 2012)

Shenmue.


----------



## dantel666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Legacy of Kain series.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 29, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Just this



I'd prefer to see something along the lines of the original Hexen, because Hexen 2 was always something of a letdown to me.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 29, 2012)

nickgray said:


> I'd prefer to see something along the lines of the original Hexen, because Hexen 2 was always something of a letdown to me.



Yeah I kinda meant that. The OP asked for a sequal, so I just put down 2.
I had Hexen on the NES as well, preferred the PC though.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2012)

^ 



Qweklain said:


> Also, Bloody Inferno, on the Contra remake, yes, Hard Corps: Uprising was really good (I have 200/200 GS in it  ), but I think he meant he wants a reboot of the original Contra in modern glory, and extended would be awesome too.


 
While Hard Corps Uprising, technically IS Contra in modern glory (prequel to Contra Hard Corps on Genesis/Megadrive)... yeah, it's still the usual 2D side scroller. The previous Contra games like Contra 4 and Rebirth are also the usual romp. 



Qweklain said:


> I personally liked every Mana game that has come out. Although I have (but have not played yet) the more strategy Mana game on GBA/DS (can not remember which). They are all fun even if they are not very great in reference to the original Mana games. For a more modern Mana game, Legend of Mana is probably the best one IMO.


 
That's true, but unfortunately Legend of Mana being the best one doesn't say much overall as even that game wasn't like the great Mana games of SNES yore. Sword of Mana was fun, but that was just too damn short and easy. What Square Enix needs is a Mana game that breathes new life into the series, as that legacy needs a new great game, even if it's a reboot of the 2 classics. 



toiletstand said:


> i was never able to get my hands on that musashi sequel. but the first is just one of my all time favs. i remember being disappointed as a kid that i could buy cool musashi toys in the game but not in real life haha!
> 
> I played some of the Wild Arms sequels but i think the original would benefit from a revamp. i still remember how to play the theme song.
> 
> youre right! megaman 9 was the shit. i guess i can say that megaman x deserves better though. the recent games and new characters ruined the story.


 
The Musashi sequel would be rare to find I'd believe. It kinda suffered from the comparison to Kingdom Hearts series, which were superior in terms of gameplay. 

Wild Arms Alter Code F literally was the improved remake of the first Wild Arms Game. A lot of stuff from Wild Arms 2 and 3 were incorporated here. 






But I guess it is kinda dated by today's standards.  And yeah, a new WA game is way overdue. WA5 ruled, WAXF... not as much. 

The Megaman X series story was already ruined once X6 and onwards were released. X5 was supposedly the final game of the series, but X6 was made without the original producer's involvement and consent. The Megaman Zero series onwards is supposedly the true continuation. 

Actually, as fun and great as the MM(X) series are as a whole, the more games played, the fact that they're all pretty much the same becomes apparent. Capcom need to really try something new with this series as well, like a new game that combines the best elements of all the classics (including the Legends series).

EDIT: Shenume is a fine choice.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> Not really a reboot by any means, but I'd love for Oddworld : Strangers Wrath to be backwards compatible


 
It's on Steam and XBL with slightly improved graphics now.



MFB said:


> as well as maybe a followup to Psychonauts.


 
Yes. A thousand times yes. I hate everyone who didn't buy that game. _Everyone_.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 31, 2012)

Also, somebody reboot this game STAT!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Choop (Jan 31, 2012)

Dunno about a complete reboot, but I'd love a real Megaman Legends 3 to happen. Too bad that project got shut down fairly recently. ;_;


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bobo said:


> Shadowman. There was a sequel to the awesome original, but it kinda blew.
> 
> Lots of neat suggestions here. I'm gonna have to think about this some more.


 
YES!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this one wasn't on ps2!!!


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 31, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Even though I know it will never, ever, ever, ever happen, I'd absolutely love it.


WTF is this?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 31, 2012)

mlp187 said:


> WTF is this?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_World_(video_game)


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I must get my hands on that!


----------



## broj15 (Feb 1, 2012)

A proper sequal to the original final Fantasy tactics (no hand held, crystal chronicles bullshit either) I mean with the original characters from the PS1 version like Ramza and Delita. My friend actually wrote a really sensible plot outline/ fan-fic for a sequel and sent it to square and they basically told him to keep dreaming. A re-issue of Shin Megami Tensei: Persona would be nice aswell.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 1, 2012)

i didnt read this entire thread so forgive me if its been mentioned...my choices.


time pilot

vanguard (arcade)

phoenix 

strider

zombies ate my neighbors

orig. pong...but with an option setting for difficulty so that player 1 could actually win a game every once in a while.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 1, 2012)

I liked all the FF Tactics. Especially the one on GBA, you know a games good when you're a girlyboy who starts off being bullied via a snowball game


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 1, 2012)

mlp187 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I must get my hands on that!




Another World: 15th Anniversary Edition - GOG.com



More than worth the $10. This is the path games should have gone down.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 1, 2012)

broj15 said:


> A proper sequal to the original final Fantasy tactics (no hand held, crystal chronicles bullshit either) I mean with the original characters from the PS1 version like Ramza and Delita. My friend actually wrote a really sensible plot outline/ fan-fic for a sequel and sent it to square and they basically told him to keep dreaming. A re-issue of Shin Megami Tensei: Persona would be nice aswell.



As cool as another FFT would be, it was pretty well wrapped up there. They only recently started doing the each game having sequels nonsense. That was an epic game though, my favourite FF.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 1, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> As cool as another FFT would be, it was pretty well wrapped up there. They only recently started doing the each game having sequels nonsense. That was an epic game though, my favourite FF.


 
It was my favorite aswell as far as spin offs are concerned. My favorite of the true series is IV. They did a great job of wrapping up what happened in the original FFT but if they can do FFIV: the after years then idk why another tactics couldn't be possible. I mean Ramza didn't actually die. He just went into hiding because he was a heretic and Delita needed him "dead" so he could take credit for ending the war (making delita the biggest d-bag in gaming history IMO)... Sorry. I get very fired up when it comes to final fantasy. I can be the most un-nerdy person on the planet but when it comes to final fantasy i just completely nerd out


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2012)

FFT (original) had one of the best (if not the best) storylines in any FF series. Ever. A sequel isn't too necessary but a refurbishing/reboot would be excellent....

EDIT: Ah scratch that!






CRAP! I don't have a PSP!  Oh well, there's always all the other "Ivalice" setting games (FFXII 1+2, Vagrant Story, FFTA 1+2)...

But yeah, FFIV The After Years was pretty cool.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 1, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^



As much as people hated it, it's one of my favorite games. I think it was one of those games where you don't know why you love it so much, but you do


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> As much as people hated it, it's one of my favorite games. I think it was one of those games where you don't know why you love it so much, but you do


 
To be fair, I played it a fair bit and unlocked everything on it. Though it was during the duration of the week I rented it though. I felt obliged because for such a Square Enix fanboy myself and having played, I'd thought that was the shortest game in the world.  Naturally I had to laugh remebering those brief moments. 

I do admit there were some great features. At the time, I thought it was an evolved version of Final Fight/Streets of Rage. The RPG elements and the 3 different story perspectives were great. And a lot of that eventually was developed more in the Tekken series 3 onwards (especially Tekken 6). Plus, like every Square Enix game, the soundtrack is amazing (from the same duo that made Bahamut Lagood, Front Mission 2, FFX-2), but I can live without Love Is The Gift and stick with Forevermore instead...

Actually come to think of it, a new game like this would be pretty sweet, I haven't played a satisfying beat em up in a long time, though I heard God Hand was alright...

I can't believe I just defended The Bouncer like that.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, I was not expecting you to totally shift sides like that , but you agree that for it's time, being one of the first PS2 games released, it was pretty damn good? I'm pretty sure it still got bashed by critics because of it's high expectations, but it was an above average game for the most part.

The story line was crazy and unexpected, it went from being in a bar, to a park, to a mansion, to a factory, and finally into space . Also, I love the soundtrack, Sion's theme song is so catchy and nostalgic for me. The characters are a little odd and the scenes are pretty cheesy, but all these things make me love the game even more for some reason. 

I'm not much of a gamer, but I went out of my way to order a book of artwork from The Bouncer for Christmas. Yes, I love it that much . The fact that the game is really short is a bummer, but there's so many paths you can take with Sion, Volt, and Kou, it's worth (and supposed to be) being played thru several times.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 2, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Wow, I was not expecting you to totally shift sides like that , but you agree that for it's time, being one of the first PS2 games released, it was pretty damn good? I'm pretty sure it still got bashed by critics because of it's high expectations, but it was an above average game for the most part.


 
Yeah, I can't believe I defended it either.  Though not exactly switching sides. Just stating the things I liked and disliked about the game. 

For the short duration of playing, yes I did enjoy it and stated all the reasons why. Yet at the same time, I criticised it for being far too damn short, clunky controls and even a simple storyline (to be expected I guess, and even then too many cutscenes over actual gameplay). Even with playing it multiple times and unlocking everything, it wasn't enough for me to merit a classic. More like a take away meal. Enjoyed at the time and long forgotten once done. 

And yes Sion's theme rocks. 

Speaking of beat em ups... the Final Fight series needs a serious reboot. Especially considering that 1: the last games, Final Fight Tough and Streetwise sucked tremendously (Capcom owe us ) and 2: Guy and Cody have been given plenty of story development in their stints in Street Fighter Alpha and 4 series.

EDIT: Yes, I play way too many games.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 2, 2012)

I should add another two...

Saga Frontier 1 & 2

Maybe not a remake of them, but a new one that played just like them.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yes. A thousand times yes. I hate everyone who didn't buy that game. _Everyone_.



Amen brother. Pyschonauts was a ridiculously great game. It deserved a better fate than to be relegated to the bargain bin.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2012)

Interstate '76
Siphon Filter
Onimusha
Shenmue


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 2, 2012)

This.


----------



## Semikiller (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 3, 2012)

Randy said:


> Interstate '76


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 3, 2012)

And a proper continuation on from the original, I didn't like the style of 2 and 3 much at all, and only played each for minutes.


----------



## Choop (Feb 3, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> And a proper continuation on from the original, I didn't like the style of 2 and 3 much at all, and only played each for minutes.



Jak 3 actually turns out to be pretty good (at least IMO) but yeah, 2 was more of a GTA wannabe. I really dig a good platformer and they strayed away from it after the first in favor of more actiony style gameplay. I think 3 tried to inject some good ol' platforming back into the series though. A new sequel would be great!


----------



## Murmel (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my favourite PS2 games ever. The multiplayer is so much fucking fun, and sneaking through the SP is too.

And Dominique is fucking HOT. But I just realized that she looks like a Keanu Reeves with big tits.. 













I realise that this game isn't very old, but I'd still love a remake of it.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 7, 2012)

Definitely a HUGE +1 to the Hexen series! Needs a reboot ASAP!

I would also say, it would be nice to see the Soldier of Fortune games to come back, extreme gore and intense violence. I want more realistic looking games where you can dismember people!

Also, very anxious for the new Doom game, since ID claims its a "reboot" I'm very curious to see what they will have done.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 7, 2012)

This game:

One Must Fall: 2097 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

dantel666 said:


> Legacy of Kain series.


 
Yes 1000x

And I love this thread so much. I mean it seems to be that companies are more or less releasing the same game over and over now anyway. If that's going to be the case then why not give us the games we loved from back in the day? And they can continue their copy/paste strategy til they're blue in the fuckin' face.


----------



## MFB (Feb 7, 2012)

So, apparently Tim Schaffer has Psychonauts 2 ready to go and just needs funding and who happened to be in talks with him to make this happen?

Why, Notch the creator of Minecraft of course. There is a God.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> So, apparently Tim Schaffer has Psychonauts 2 ready to go and just needs funding and who happened to be in talks with him to make this happen?
> 
> Why, Notch the creator of Minecraft of course. There is a God.



damnit, beat me to the punch

link for anyone who remotely cares:
Schafer needs a millionaire to fund Psychonauts 2, Notch raises hand | Joystiq


----------



## Xaios (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I just read it myself. My reaction was as follows:

*Jaw drops*

"OH... EMM... EFF... GEE..."


*SQUEEEEEEE!!!*

I LOOOOVED Psychonauts, a sequel would make my life!


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 9, 2012)

leandroab said:


> This game:
> 
> One Must Fall: 2097 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






I spent so much time playing the DEMO of this game back in the day. Found a copy years ago and I still play it every now and again. 

They did make a second one but it was...all online and whatnot. Terrible.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I spent so much time playing the DEMO of this game back in the day.



Dollar store game demos FTW


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2012)

The news of the Psychonauts sequel makes me happy. 

Also add this:






Remake this game... and make it good.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Randy said:


> Dollar store game demos FTW




My home town didn't have a dollar store when I was a kid actually! Or maybe it did and I just didn't know where it was. Ha! 

Anyways, my brother was subscribed to PC gamer and we got the demo on Floppy! 

That said, the local hardware store had a, "Shareware game" stand near the front door. Played me a fair amount of Epic Games that way. 

And Skunny. Skunny games were epicly awesome and bad at the same time.


Also:
Has anybody mentioned Jade Empire? Can't remember and I'm too lazy to look. 

If not:
Jade Empire. One of the best games Bioware (and I'm a huge bioware fanboy) has ever done.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh man, I played the crap out of the One Must Fall 2097 shareware demo too. And yes, it was a dollar store demo. I had a whole bunch of those things back in the day, including Tie Fighter. 

Also, apparently Notch has offered to finance up to $13,000,000 for Psychonauts 2:

GameSpy: Notch Willing to Price Match Budget of Psychonauts 1 - Page 1


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 16, 2012)

I want another Timesplitters. I spent so many hours playing multiplayer. Dual-wielding + monkeys + bears + wacky fun multiplayer= AWESOME!


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 17, 2012)

YES Time Splitters or Dino Crisis..


----------



## Choop (Feb 17, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> YES Time Splitters or Dino Crisis..



Yes Dino Crisis! It has potential to be awesome, given the possibilities of modern game development.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 17, 2012)

I never got to play it that much as a kid, so I'm down for a revamping.

also, I want MGS: Snake Eater redone for Play Station.

Fucking GameCube getting my RE and MGS..


----------



## Choop (Feb 17, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> I never got to play it that much as a kid, so I'm down for a revamping.
> 
> also, I want MGS: Snake Eater redone for Play Station.
> 
> Fucking GameCube getting my RE and MGS..



Yeah. I never got to play the twin snakes remake, and now that I have a wii I can't seem to find a decently priced copy anywhere. blarghh..

Also about Dino Crisis...I feel like if done well a new dinosaur game has potential to be the scariest game ever.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2012)

Surprisingly few people seem to realize that there was a third entry in the Dino Crisis series: Dino Crisis 3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It didn't go so well.

I actually wasn't such a fan of the first Dino Crisis, but Dino Crisis 2 was actually pretty great IMO.


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2012)

Me and my roommate are both game design majors, so some of these titles have come up and why they didnt take off or what ever happened to them - and Dino Crisis 3 came up the other night.

Needless to say, we didn't talk about it much since I didn't play it and didn't want to listen after hearing "Dinosaurs in space"


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 17, 2012)

i nominate these two... 

this would be nice to see totally redone in HD/3D sprites & bg. when it was released the graphics were amazing







this game was lots of fun back in the day - could be great in an open world type environment


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Surprisingly few people seem to realize that there was a third entry in the Dino Crisis series: Dino Crisis 3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It didn't go so well.
> 
> I actually wasn't such a fan of the first Dino Crisis, but Dino Crisis 2 was actually pretty great IMO.


I think everyone ignores DC3.

Dinos in Space is stupid.

WHAT ABOUT PARASITE EVE?

also: How old are you to remember anything from a Turbo Grafx game?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 17, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> also: How old are you to remember anything from a Turbo Grafx game?



lol 34 dude. Had lots of fun with the 5 player adapter back in the day. It's a pretty overlooked system - heck Ys was the first RPG with full voice acting that i know of - we were blown away when dark fact or whoever it was started talking in his evil voice!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2012)

Oooooh!






I know that the Paper Mario games were supposed to be "spiritual successors" to this game, but eff that. This game deserves a true sequel.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 17, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> Even though I kind of grew out of the Star Wars phase that lasted my entire (literally) childhood, I would immediatley buy a sequel, if released, of both games. Republic Commando has a special place with me as it was the first game I got for Xbox and it was my first FPS, I would love a sequel. Battlefront is one of my all time favorite games. There have been recent PSP versions, but there hasn't been a 'legit' Battlefront since 2005. Apparently BFIII is in the works and being developed by Spark Unlimited, but still.



 I would love to see those. Also a sequel to Freedom Fighters would be amazing as well.

I would like to see a reboot of the Army Men games. But make them squad based or something like the original ones for PC. Those IMHO were the best, along with RTS.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 17, 2012)

Seriously? Nobody else wants Wing Commander to make a comeback? 

They were the biggest games in the world for quite a while... I'm shocked nobody else here loves them as much as I do.


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 17, 2012)

I want Simcity 

and Alpha Centauri too. Beats the soft core Civilization series any day.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 17, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Seriously? Nobody else wants Wing Commander to make a comeback?



i remember seeing the ads for wing commander back in the day. just seeing that digitized hand for the throttle was amazing - best graphics i had ever seen at the time never did play it much though


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually not a serie but...


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty sure I nominated that on page one, if not at least page two  Fucking love that game.


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 17, 2012)

MFB said:


> Pretty sure I nominated that on page one, if not at least page two  Fucking love that game.



True


But this game deserves pics!


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2012)

That was no means a "HERP DERP ITS ALREADY BEEN SAID NOOB" just a "You're not the only one who wants it" statement

We need more solid old school RPGs really, nothing like them has come out in a while


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 18, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I actually wasn't such a fan of the first Dino Crisis, but Dino Crisis 2 was actually pretty great IMO.


Whaa?? How can you not like the first Dino Crisis? It was literally like Resident Evil in every way, except with Dinosaurs that were much harder to kill and could kill you much faster than Zombies. The first one is much harder than any RE game, well 0-3 anyway. Although Zero was pretty hard too.

Any Ayo7e, I too would love a remake or just a sequel to Legend of Dragoon. The story was amazing, and the combat system was traditional RPG, but that timed button pressing to execute the combos on your attacks made the combat so addicting.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2012)

Remade for PS3/Xbox/PC etc - that would be ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

NFS Underground was awesome, most wanted was also pretty sweet.


----------



## slowro (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't read the thread but the first thing I thought was DOOM!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 18, 2012)

would love a new side scrolling double dragon game


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 18, 2012)

slowro said:


> I didn't read the thread but the first thing I thought was DOOM!!!




Doom 3 exists. 

Doom 4 was also announced but it's in danger of becoming the next Duke Nukem Forever if we don't hear something else about it soon.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 18, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Doom 3 exists



Doom 3 is a joke. id really should try and make an actual sequel to Doom, but unfortunately, I'm almost dead certain that they'll just make another crappy horror-wannabe fps.


----------



## megano28 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


> Actually not a serie but...




This so much. Played it on an emulator recently and I still loved it as much as I did as a kid


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I spent so much time playing the DEMO of this game back in the day. Found a copy years ago and I still play it every now and again.
> 
> They did make a second one but it was...all online and whatnot. Terrible.



The second one blew dicks... Dude, this game was soooo sick!!!



AxeHappy said:


> Doom 4 was also announced but it's in danger of becoming the next Duke Nukem Forever if we don't hear something else about it soon.


 Oh god no... Please no... 




nickgray said:


> Doom 3 is a joke. id really should try and make an actual sequel to Doom, but unfortunately, I'm almost dead certain that they'll just make another crappy horror-wannabe fps.


Dude, I'm a DIE HARD fan of the Doom series. I mean it. I still play doom 2 mods nowadays 

I loved Doom 3. The story deviated from the original but back then, people didn't care about story that much. You can see it if you read the Doom Bible. The original idea of Doom had so much story into it it was mind boggling. It's a shame they had to cut so much from the game. Tom Hall is a genius...



I would love another Turok game  I always had fun playing it on N64 (deathmatch w/ friends)


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 18, 2012)

It's actually a really great time for there to be a Battlefront 3, or Republic Commando 2.

I know I'd be playing Battlefront 3 instead of Battlefield 3.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 18, 2012)

leandroab said:


> I would love another Turok game  I always had fun playing it on N64 (deathmatch w/ friends)



They did that fairly recently too. And they did pretty much exactly what you might think they would do: take the series, reboot it and make it darker and edgier. It didn't go over as well.

Turok (2008 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2012)

Xaios said:


> They did that fairly recently too. And they did pretty much exactly what you might think they would do: take the series, reboot it and make it darker and edgier. It didn't go over as well.
> 
> Turok (2008 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I totally forgot about this game. Mainly cuz I never played it 

Gonna look into it! Thanks!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah dudes, battlefront. I was fucking pro at that game.


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 22, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Dude, I'm a DIE HARD fan of the Doom series. I mean it. I still play doom 2 mods nowadays
> 
> I loved Doom 3. The story deviated from the original but back then, people didn't care about story that much. You can see it if you read the Doom Bible. The original idea of Doom had so much story into it it was mind boggling. It's a shame they had to cut so much from the game. Tom Hall is a genius...
> 
> I would love another Turok game  I always had fun playing it on N64 (deathmatch w/ friends)


I am a huge Doom fan as well. I still play it on the Doomsday Engine, including Heretic and Hexen. I play the original and also custom made WADs people make. Man, there are some amazing Doom WADs out there that people have made!! Doom 3 I thought was amazing and I actually greatly enjoyed the darker, creepier approach they took rather than the "load level, shoot everything" formula, although that is always fun if done right.

Also, I think Doom 64 was the best Doom to date. Creepy as shit, still looks awesome, long as hell, and very hard if you play on ultra-violence. Also, it has the same formula the original Dooms had. I found a PC conversion called Absolution of Doom 64 that runs flawlessly (no glitches from running an N64 emulator) and man was it awesome playing all the way through it.

As for Turok, there was a modern one on Xbox/PS3, and it sucked an alarmingly large pair of balls. I actually am going to be running through all Turok 1-3 here pretty soon again. I never actually played three other than the first like 10 minutes, so that will be fun.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 22, 2012)

Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD looks exciting!!!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 23, 2012)

Cannon Fodder



Qweklain said:


> I am a huge Doom fan as well. I still play it on the Doomsday Engine, including Heretic and Hexen. I play the original and also custom made WADs people make. Man, there are some amazing Doom WADs out there that people have made!! Doom 3 I thought was amazing and I actually greatly enjoyed the darker, creepier approach they took rather than the "load level, shoot everything" formula, although that is always fun if done right.
> 
> Also, I think Doom 64 was the best Doom to date. Creepy as shit, still looks awesome, long as hell, and very hard if you play on ultra-violence. Also, it has the same formula the original Dooms had. I found a PC conversion called Absolution of Doom 64 that runs flawlessly (no glitches from running an N64 emulator) and man was it awesome playing all the way through it.
> 
> As for Turok, there was a modern one on Xbox/PS3, and it sucked an alarmingly large pair of balls. I actually am going to be running through all Turok 1-3 here pretty soon again. I never actually played three other than the first like 10 minutes, so that will be fun.



You sir ar an epic mothafucka... Doom 64 was incredibly creepy, but I thought most of the weapons looked funny... I want the old sprites back!


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 24, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Cannon Fodder
> 
> 
> 
> You sir ar an epic mothafucka... Doom 64 was incredibly creepy, but I thought most of the weapons looked funny... I want the old sprites back!


I thought the weapons looked awesome! They, in my mind, looked much more like what I always thought they would like like to match the type of technology era that is in. They look so rugged and industrial!

I like the old sprites too, but the 3D add-on for the DE (Doomsday Engine) looks pretty sweet!

Are you a fan of Heretic at all? I personally think it is better than Doom to be honest, but I love medieval settings and magic. They made a second one, but it was absolutely horrible as they turned it into a lame 3rd-person adventure game that was really blah.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 24, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Cannon Fodder




I'm reasonably sure I read something about some Russia company do a new Cannon Fodder game. But it was only being released in Russia and the company was doing a fair bit to distance themselves from it?


----------



## Daiephir (Feb 26, 2012)

Personally, I'd love to see Tachyon:The fringe having a sequel or a reboot, I loved that game


----------



## leandroab (Feb 27, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I'm reasonably sure I read something about some Russia company do a new Cannon Fodder game. But it was only being released in Russia and the company was doing a fair bit to distance themselves from it?



Never heard about this... Interesting!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 27, 2012)

I really fucking want a new Baldur's gate...


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 27, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Never heard about this... Interesting!




I read it on IGN so if you're willing to do some digging (perhaps a *large* amount of digging) you may be able to find the article. 



Cannon Fodder was awesome as hell though. I only ever got to play the PC Gamer demo of the 1st one but I fell in love.

Not many games manage to seamlessly blend, strategic, tactics and humour into a perfect awesome mix. 

Dawn of War 2 wishes it was Cannon Fodder 1.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 27, 2012)

Speed Punks! it was a playstation 1 game . It was so very good! Better than mario kart in my opinion


----------



## Xaios (Feb 29, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> I really fucking want a new Baldur's gate...



It appears your prayers have not gone unheeded!

GameSpy: Report: New Baldur's Gate in Development - Page 1

If you ever needed conclusive proof that there is a loving God...


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2012)

And again!

GameSpy: Rumor: Sim City 5 in Development - Page 1


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 5, 2012)

they should totally remake this. This was THE game for me when I was young.


----------



## JRL (Mar 5, 2012)

Goldeneye 64 remade with newer video technology, achievements and online.

Hexen remade as a 3D horror game, but not made terribly like Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 5, 2012)

Xaios said:


> And again!
> 
> GameSpy: Rumor: Sim City 5 in Development - Page 1




FUCK YEA


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2012)

Commander Keen
Jazz Jackrabbit


----------



## JRL (Mar 5, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I am a huge Doom fan as well. I still play it on the Doomsday Engine, including Heretic and Hexen. I play the original and also custom made WADs people make. Man, there are some amazing Doom WADs out there that people have made!! Doom 3 I thought was amazing and I actually greatly enjoyed the darker, creepier approach they took rather than the "load level, shoot everything" formula, although that is always fun if done right.
> 
> Also, I think Doom 64 was the best Doom to date. Creepy as shit, still looks awesome, long as hell, and very hard if you play on ultra-violence. Also, it has the same formula the original Dooms had. I found a PC conversion called Absolution of Doom 64 that runs flawlessly (no glitches from running an N64 emulator) and man was it awesome playing all the way through it.
> 
> As for Turok, there was a modern one on Xbox/PS3, and it sucked an alarmingly large pair of balls. I actually am going to be running through all Turok 1-3 here pretty soon again. I never actually played three other than the first like 10 minutes, so that will be fun.



I have the three Hexens and Heretic on steam. Got all four games for like $5.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> Jazz Jackrabbit


 
This.  Very much this.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> Commander Keen


----------



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems for some of us our wish has come true. No real news yet on if they are remakes or new

Battle Chess 2012 (PC/iPad/iPhone)
Descent 2012 (Wii only)

Interplay


----------



## Fiction (Apr 14, 2012)

Call of duty modern warfare 



I'd actually love to see a new FF Tactics or or Pokemon Colleseum just for sick mini games in wii.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 15, 2012)

Interplay should make a new Cyberia game. Cyberia ruled.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2012)

Also a new Battletoads game is long overdue. They were on the right track with Battletoads in Battlemaniacs. Make it like that, but all 3 toads available for play, all the different variety stages and some new ones, with the original difficulty and all. evil


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 17, 2012)

Fiction said:


> *Call of duty modern warfare*
> 
> I'd actually love to see a new FF Tactics or or Pokemon Colleseum just for sick mini games in wii.


I laughed pretty good at that one!! Why would they reboot or take a year or two off when they can literally release the EXACT same game (MW3 is 100% MW2 in game mechanics) and break new records for most copies sold? I mean come on, trying something different or getting away from the rehashed Modern FPS (actually FPS in general blows now) is surely suicide!

I too would LOVE a new FFT, but with the original FFT formula, not the Advance style, although that was great too. I hope they continue Tactics Ogre still too. Tactics Ogre on PS1 I actually like more than FFT, not to mention it is significantly harder.


----------



## nickgray (Apr 17, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Interplay should make a new Cyberia game. Cyberia ruled.



Meh. Used to like this game as a kid, but when I tried playing a year or two ago it was kinda abysmal.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 17, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Meh. Used to like this game as a kid, but when I tried playing a year or two ago it was kinda abysmal.



I hype up this game more for the nostalgia factor than anything. I never liked rail shooters that much, but Cyberia kept me hooked for some reason at the time.


----------



## Shorono (May 16, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Myst.
> 
> Modern graphics, the ability to free-roam...
> 
> Oh the possibilities.



The game you are referring to is realmyst and is already made, not with modern graphics tho.


----------



## Shorono (May 16, 2012)

Also the carmageddon is being remade by the original team, but they need funding. They are on kickstarte: Carmageddon: Reincarnation by Stainless Games &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## Shorono (May 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_World_(video_game)



ANOTHER WORLD - Site officiel

If you want to download a windows version of it, also there is a 20th anniversary remake on the iOS dunno if that counts.


----------



## Mr Violence (May 16, 2012)

Guitarmiester said:


> I'm probably alone on this one since I doubt anyone's heard of it, let alone played it.
> 
> Revolution X for Sega. This game was ridiculously cheesy but awesome. Who would have thunk throwing CD's could be so dangerous?!
> 
> ...



Revolution X was the shit and also incredibly hard.

Golden Axe did have a remake, and it was crap: Golden Axe: Beast Rider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Finally, Goldeneye also had a couple remakes. Pretty good reviews but I never played the Wii version. Didn't really like the PS3 and XBOX360 one:

GoldenEye 007 (2010 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















Now my turn:
WinBack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While I know there was a sequel, it wasn't good. This game, as far as I know, invented the cover-based FPS/TPS action like in Gears. This was the first game I played where you can run from cover to cover and peek out to take shots. I thought it was absolutely awesome when it came out and played through it numerous times.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 16, 2012)

Revolution X was difficult. It sucked to always get so close to the end, something come up, no ability to save, and then start from the beginning. I played that game sooo many times lol. 

Now that you mention it, I've played that Golden Axe remake and remember it being horrible, too.


----------



## Volteau (May 17, 2012)

Thank the gods, this summer we will be seeing the Enhanced Edition! And even more of a surprise, the people doing the overhaul said they might be making a BG III! I cry


----------



## bob123 (May 18, 2012)

quite possibly the greatest game ever made.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> Somethgin with the feel of Metalgear, but a new story line, and not with just Raiden in his EXO armour
> 
> continuing or reboot i don't care but it would be awesome


A game based around The Boss or Gray Fox would be so cool.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 21, 2012)

I don't think its already been posted but any of the Pokemon games from the first 2 gens, but on Xbox 360 and where you can design your character, kinda like Skyrim but with less arrows to the knee and more forgetting your grandsons name.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 21, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I don't think its already been posted but any of the Pokemon games from the first 2 gens, but on Xbox 360 and where you can design your character, kinda like Skyrim but with less arrows to the knee and more forgetting your grandsons name.


Also with the option to play online MMO style, for battle, trade monster, trade items, team up, etc.


----------



## slowro (May 21, 2012)

Syphon Filter! I remember playing the first one so much my hands hurt!

and i really can't remember if it has been said already but 

DIE HARD TRILOGY this is one of my favourite games of all time. Part one being my favourite YIPPEE KII YAY


----------



## AxeHappy (May 21, 2012)

Has Anybody said Jade Empire? I can't remember? 

Not that it really needs a reboot...just a sequel. Or...anything.


----------



## Qweklain (May 22, 2012)

slowro said:


> Syphon Filter! I remember playing the first one so much my hands hurt!
> 
> and i really can't remember if it has been said already but
> 
> DIE HARD TRILOGY this is one of my favourite games of all time. Part one being my favourite YIPPEE KII YAY


All the Syphon Filters rock! I have not played the PSP ones yet (have them), but I am sure they are fantastic too. I loved playing Omega Strain online, but unfortunately not many people played, and I think PS2 games can not even be played online anymore, otherwise I would totally jump on and play again if I had someone to run through with!


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 23, 2012)

probably already been posted, but a new Suikoden game would be sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 23, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Thank the gods, this summer we will be seeing the Enhanced Edition! And even more of a surprise, the people doing the overhaul said they might be making a BG III! I cry



I knew about the enhanced version, but a possibility of III


----------



## JRL (May 29, 2012)

Any N64 game made by Rare would be great remade, if somehow they could get back in business. They really were great at setting the standard for what companies go for even now.


----------



## Don Vito (May 29, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Has Anybody said Jade Empire? I can't remember?
> 
> Not that it really needs a reboot...just a sequel. Or...anything.



This!

I loved Jade Empire. Too bad I don't have anything to play it with nowadays


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 30, 2012)

Oddworld


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno if there's ever been a reeboot/sequel to this, but someone will tell me if otherwise I'm sure. 

Planescape Tournament.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jun 6, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Has Anybody said Jade Empire? I can't remember?
> 
> Not that it really needs a reboot...just a sequel. Or...anything.



No it doesn't need one but a sequel would be nice though!


----------

